# Waterford Ashling



## rmcfall (Dec 11, 2005)

New hearth and stove


----------



## rmcfall (Dec 11, 2005)

and woodpile


----------



## Corie (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Bushfire (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice Hearth surround.  Is that slate tile that you've installed?  I just got finished with laying slate in our basement and while it looks fantastic (my opinion), what a pain in the butt when it came to removing the grout.  I made the mistake of reading the instructions on the grout, and not the tile.  The tile said to use loads of water, while the grout said to go easy on the water for initial clean up.  Well an hour or so later when it came to clean the residue off the tile, I was left with grout in all the nooks and cracks of the natural slate.  Several hours later with some acid wash and it looks fine, but when I came to finish the small area I had left where I still had drywall to install, trust me I used loads of water and clean up was a snap.  Once I have the hearth surround in - maybe in the spring (need to hold off at the moment as it's about 700 dollars for the faux stone we want to use), I'll post a picture of our Moros 3450 in all its glory.  It's in and heating, but only sitting on a concrete slab that we poured to raise it up a few inchers off the ground.  In fact the current situation, including a small view of the slate tile can be found at the first topic in this thread:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/158/


----------



## rmcfall (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, it is a green mica slate and similar to you, it was quite a pain to get all the grout out of the indentations.  Prior to the install I sealed all the slate to prevent staining and enhance the color a bit (learned the hard way from putting tumbled limestone on a shower floor without sealing first and it was terribly stained by the grout--had to use a grinder and carve away the top layer of stone....)  Even with the sealer on the slate, however, I still found that the grout got into all the little indentations.  I ended up using a very small flathead screwdriver and just popped the extra grout of spaces where I didn't want it.  The grout came out real easy, which I imageine was due to the sealer...  Fortunately, it was a small area to cover. 



			
				Bushfire said:
			
		

> Nice Hearth surround.  Is that slate tile that you've installed?  I just got finished with laying slate in our basement and while it looks fantastic (my opinion), what a pain in the butt when it came to removing the grout.  I made the mistake of reading the instructions on the grout, and not the tile.  The tile said to use loads of water, while the grout said to go easy on the water for initial clean up.  Well an hour or so later when it came to clean the residue off the tile, I was left with grout in all the nooks and cracks of the natural slate.  Several hours later with some acid wash and it looks fine, but when I came to finish the small area I had left where I still had drywall to install, trust me I used loads of water and clean up was a snap.  Once I have the hearth surround in - maybe in the spring (need to hold off at the moment as it's about 700 dollars for the faux stone we want to use), I'll post a picture of our Moros 3450 in all its glory.  It's in and heating, but only sitting on a concrete slab that we poured to raise it up a few inchers off the ground.  In fact the current situation, including a small view of the slate tile can be found at the first topic in this thread:
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/158/


----------

